# More pens



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well was busy tonight started at 8pm and was finished by 1:15am. Did some slim line and some roller ball pens for a better selection for my knights meeting tomorrow night. Roller balls are made from maple and red oak. The slim line pens are colobolo, box wood, yew, black walnut. Here are the pics. :moil:


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

.........Glenmore,youve had a better day than me........(see router guides and bushes) keep going brother............AL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Your friends will have a difficult time picking pens, I sure would. Very good work my friend.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If word gets out Glenmore, you will be approached by the Chinese for a quote for several thousand!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore those are beauties. As was said they are going to have a difficult time picking out a pen. Wish I wasn't on the road cause I have a order for 20 pens and 4 mini birdhouses.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Glenmore,

It is so good to see you back in the shop and producing project after project. Those pens are wonderful and I think somone is going to enjoy them very much.

We will get together on a phone call at the end of the week as I explaned on the voice mail I left you the other day.

Take care......


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice, classy looking pens. You worked on them till 1:15 in the morning? Now that's dedication... or maybe you were having so much fun you couldn't stop.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys for the compliments. But I have bad news though I didn't make it to the meeting tonight felt awful all day or I would have gotten more work done. Well there is always tomorrow. Got a few pens left going to take a break from turning and get into some routing and mitering for some picture frames. Wish me luck always had difficulties with frames.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well Glenmore,

When you get a roll on you cant stop.

Those are great. Keep it up.

James


----------

